# Types of Dogs and Prices!



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

as the title says! am looking to buy a puppy dog sometime soon :flrt: , and
would love to know how much they cost! am willing to spead around £500 but will stil want to know types of dogs and the price.

cheers. : victory:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what breeds are you interested in?


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

i don't know really just generally so i can balance price and type.. :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well none can really help there are literally thousands of breeds...


say what you want
i.e size temperment good with kids likes long walks, long haired short haired etc etc big small rescue pure bred and SO on.. 
and people may be able to help...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've just been looking at German Shepherd Dogs reputable breeders all appear to be charging around £600.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well I've just been looking at German Shepherd Dogs reputable breeders all appear to be charging around £600.


 you can get them cheaper than that


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

white said:


> you can get them cheaper than that


of corse you can, you could proabably get one for a fiver if you wanted, but a ''good qualitly'' one will be more.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

get a dog your interested in in it's gonig to be with you for 7-17 years depending on breed :lol2:

my personal favs are
akitas
czech wolfdogs(im getting one would recommend them if you into your shepherds)
rotties
caucasian ovcharka
malamutes
husky(pain the the arse)
red nose pitbull
sarloos wolfdog
neo mastiffs
bully mastiffs
chow chow


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you looking for a dog, or just generally interested in prices for another reason?

If you're looking for a dog, there are much more important selection criteria than price. Like how much time can you offer them, what kind of house do you live in, how big is your garden, do you work, do you have kids or other pets, do you want a dog to take on long walks or for obedience training or agility, or do you want a lap dog, or a lazy dog, or a non-shedding dog, or....etc. Are you after a specific breed, or a size, or a certain body type, or a pedigree, or a mongrel, or a rescue...?

Price should be the least important.: victory:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

so awsome can't wait! trying to convince my missus to breed to our black gsd would make awsome puppies


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

:2thumb: Thanks freekygeeky..

good with kids, short haired, not too small lol.. hope this works










somethin like the 3rd on the first line. 1st or the last 2 on the second. and 2nd on the last line..!! 
i dont have particular one! but as long they look sexy:lol2: then i dont mind :2thumb: forget about the title of the pic lool


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

asianblood07 said:


> i dont have particular one! but as long they look sexy:lol2: then i dont mind :2thumb: forget about the title of the pic lool


Im not a doggy person, but i knwo its not all about looks im affraid, for example huskys are my OH's fav breed but i know from reading up that they arent for beginners really...

you need to go away and do some research


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> of corse you can, you could proabably get one for a fiver if you wanted, but a ''good qualitly'' one will be more.


the going rate for german shepherds with papere is between £350 and £450, i paid £650 for my white one but he is from an original german line and exceptional pedigree


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Are you looking for a dog, or just generally interested in prices for another reason?
> 
> If you're looking for a dog, there are much more important selection criteria than price. Like how much time can you offer them, what kind of house do you live in, how big is your garden, do you work, do you have kids or other pets, do you want a dog to take on long walks or for obedience training or agility, or do you want a lap dog, or a lazy dog, or a non-shedding dog, or....etc. Are you after a specific breed, or a size, or a certain body type, or a pedigree, or a mongrel, or a rescue...?
> 
> Price should be the least important.: victory:


sorry when i mentioned price i ment price of the dog! i work part time and have a big garden, dont have any children around in my house! have only ferrets at the moment. i dont want a lazy dog lol dog to take on a long walks will do.. am not after any specfic breeder... my price is the the final am just say since i dont know how much they cost..


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> Im not a doggy person, but i knwo its not all about looks im affraid, for example huskys are my OH's fav breed but i know from reading up that they arent for beginners really...
> 
> you need to go away and do some research


will do the research but i just wanted to know how much they cost.. : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if yoru not tooo bothered, as in you have NO idea what you want, how about a rescue, there are literally thousands in rescues, and sadly hundreds get put down a day beacsue they cannot find homes...

first link on google
http://www.sheffield-dog-rescue.org.uk/?page_id=31

even if i do disliek the RSPCA getting somthign from them will be doing somethign great..
http://rspcasheffield.homeip.net/cgi-bin/createlist.py?species=Dog&sex=&preferedage=
this ones lovely
http://rspcasheffield.homeip.net/cg...ls.py?animalid=10387&species=Dog&preferedage=


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> if yoru not tooo bothered, as in you have NO idea what you want, how about a rescue, there are literally thousands in rescues, and sadly hundreds get put down a day beacsue they cannot find homes...
> 
> first link on google
> Dogs for re-homing Sheffield Dog Rescue
> ...


: victory: will have a look might get one.. cheers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

white said:


> you can get them cheaper than that


Of course you can. I've seen them cheaper, but only £100 cheaper from accredited breeders. 

I can go out tomorrow and buy a puppy for half that (in fact someone near me is advertising puppies for £275, but only the dog has a pedigree, not the bitch) Now can you tell me that those breeders will have hip scored their dogs or haemo tested them?? I very much doubt it!

I'd rather pay more and be sure that the dogs weren't going to end up with some horrible health problem.


white said:


> the going rate for german shepherds with papere is between £350 and £450, i paid £650 for my white one but he is from an original german line and exceptional pedigree


The puppies I looked at on Sunday were all from German lines and weren't that price and during all my research of breeders I haven't seen any as cheap as that!!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

my german shepherd was 300 squid best looking shepherd i have seen


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So were its parents hip scored and haemo tested out of curiosity?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> So were its parents hip scored and haemo tested out of curiosity?


 yes  100% healthy best dam nd i have ever seen


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

If you can wait a year n half you can get a huskamoute (huskey malamoute) pup... they grow pretty big, my boyfriends mum is gunna breed them, she only got the bitch last week, ill get a pic up for you in a bit, though youll probably want a pup sooner.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> If you can wait a year n half you can get a huskamoute (huskey malamoute) pup... they grow pretty big, my boyfriends mum is gunna breed them, she only got the bitch last week, ill get a pic up for you in a bit, though youll probably want a pup sooner.


 not a dog i wold recommend stunning dogs but not the most trusted dog of the lead and they need alot of paitence they mature slow which can be a pain in the arse for people having a 70lb dog darting about like a balldozer :lol2: nice dogs just not a dog of choice for the aveage perosn yo need to be outgoing and need someone home 24/7 as they get bored quick and a bored husky/malamute is a destructive one so you can imagen what a husky x mal mongrel is going to be like lol


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> not a dog i wold recommend stunning dogs but not the most trusted dog of the lead and they need alot of paitence they mature slow which can be a pain in the arse for people having a 70lb dog darting about like a balldozer :lol2: nice dogs just not a dog of choice for the aveage perosn yo need to be outgoing and need someone home 24/7 as they get bored quick and a bored husky/malamute is a destructive one so you can imagen what a husky x mal mongrel is going to be like lol


Right, i see what you mean about they get bored quickly when they are young, soon learnt to keep him in the kitchen when no one was home, the dog is 6months now and he has worn out of his destructive stage though, and on the lead he seems good as gold, they are lazy dogs, only time he pulls is when there is a rabbit or we are walking the terrier who pulls like a :censor:
I dont know if him being good is a fluke as he isnt trained like most dogs, just house trained and told to sit for his dinner.
but yeah, not the best first dog, and personally i think for someone to have a dog they dont need to be home 24/7, but they do need to be home regularly for it. Maybe we just got lucky with our pick.

*Golden retriver!! *Mine died in january (sobbed my heart out had him since i was 5 best dog in the world, never retrived though)

Well as my first suggestion has probly put you off ill just put pics up to awhhh at 

Magners (Dog) when he was 2months

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1218942306912_1029511028_707266_5098539_n.jpg

Ice (Bitch) Few days ago 2months old

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1218942426915_1029511028_707269_8000910_n.jpg


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

one more thing both golden retrivers and huskamutes are amazing family dogs, though the comment below my first post may make it look different for the husk...
Magners loves kids (most of them do call him a stupid wolf though)
Family friends kid calls him magers
They are realllllyyyyy soppy dogs, they mainly take after mals' which are lazy soppy dogs, if he had his way he wouldnt go on walks, most of the time you have to push him out the door, but again dont know if he was a fluke pick, find out once Ice gets her last jabs


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

for a dog such as a husky or malmute they get bored easly so if they are left for certain periods of time get very destructive as i said they mature slow and i wouldn;t ever trut them off lead they not a dog for everyone and would not recommend them to just anyone unless they have a passion and time for them types of breeds. mals and huskys are a whole different ball game to a golden retriver. mals have a great temperment a little bit too friendly but can be dog aggressive of the same sex. this dogs need alot of time i have known so many owners to just break down and cry because they couldnt handle a husky they really can be a pain in the arse for an owner whos not prepared for this type of breed


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice picture by the way i see hes retained the blue eyes from the huskies side how old is he now?


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> Magners (Dog) when he was 2months
> 
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1218942306912_1029511028_707266_5098539_n.jpg
> 
> ...


:flrt: i want!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My friend breeds GSD all from excellent German lines. Her dogs are hip scored and have clear elbows, The males are haemo tested too, The puppies are registered, vaccinated and tattoed before leaving home and are very well socialised. She charges £645. I have owned 3 of her dogs and they are excellent well adjusted dogs that make great family pets.She has a litter of 8 at the minute and they are all reserved except for one which someone is coming to view at the weekend (The stud of these pups has just won the Seiger Show in Germany)


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> for a dog such as a husky or malmute they get bored easly so if they are left for certain periods of time get very destructive as i said they mature slow and i wouldn;t ever trut them off lead they not a dog for everyone and would not recommend them to just anyone unless they have a passion and time for them types of breeds. mals and huskys are a whole different ball game to a golden retriver. mals have a great temperment a little bit too friendly but can be dog aggressive of the same sex. this dogs need alot of time i have known so many owners to just break down and cry because they couldnt handle a husky they really can be a pain in the arse for an owner whos not prepared for this type of breed


Maybe its just me, but i think they are reasonably simmilar to GoldR, you keep going back to how terrible husks' are, the only this they keep from them is eye colour and probly the puppy stage, lol i will try and make you like them!!
The is also a male springer in the house, hes the oldest.
Mals (which they take after mainly (i think the are both 1/4 husk 3/4mal)) are propper soppy dogs, really lazy, take him to the beach, let him off, hes scared of water, hes useless. The big thing i will agree with is when they are pups they need more time at the moment the girl just sleeps,poops and eat (oh yea,big eaters) she is more springy as she was kept with boxer pups before we got her. In a few months time she probly will be crazy (expeced with most dogs) once she gets about 6-7months or hits puberty she'll just be a lazy 'wanna-be lap dog'...


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

aint got nothing on my sammie :lol2: sams the most goregous gsd i have seen she has very unique features her mother was a normal and her fathe was jet black she has developed blonde around her paws which looks stunning i always get told how nice she is and that shes the best they have ever seen im biast :2thumb:


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> nice picture by the way i see hes retained the blue eyes from the huskies side how old is he now?


6 going on 7months now

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1218942346913_1029511028_707267_7963727_n.jpg

He lays there for hours, another good thing about him, the other dogs bark he doesnt, and hes being real protective (mummy like) over his soon to be :censor:buddy. The girl doesnt bark either


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

i do really like huskies i have nothing agaist them thee stunning i love all wolfy looking breeds i just don't recommend them to just anyone only homes which have the right amount of time and patience. about them being similar to a golden ret it's like comparing a fox to a wolf or a gret dane to a chihuahua both are different breeds with different anchesters huskies and mals are a spitz breed there is no way you can compare them. i have known people keep these for years and they also agree. i would never own them as much as i want to due to the time but again lovley dogs just not for everyone


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

asianblood07 said:


> :2thumb: Thanks freekygeeky..
> 
> Good with kids, short haired, not too small lol.. Hope this works
> 
> ...


see mal!!! Mal!!! Go mals go mals!!! Yeaaahhhh


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> aint got nothing on my sammie :lol2: sams the most goregous gsd i have seen she has very unique features her mother was a normal and her fathe was jet black she has developed blonde around her paws which looks stunning i always get told how nice she is and that shes the best they have ever seen im biast :2thumb:


We need photos to prove this now:whistling2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> 6 going on 7months now
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1218942346913_1029511028_707267_7963727_n.jpg
> 
> He lays there for hours, another good thing about him, the other dogs bark he doesnt, and hes being real protective (mummy like) over his soon to be :censor:buddy. The girl doesnt bark either


 one thing about spitz types they don't bark much they make kinder grunts and weird noises :lol2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> We need photos to prove this now:whistling2:


 need to sort my cam out got a load of other people asking for picture of my snakes but like them your going to have to wait :Na_Na_Na_Na: have old pics on here somwhere when she was younger but shes changed so much in the space of about 3-5 months


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

heres my all time fav breed would scare the crap out of any burgler lol the greatest dog on the planet and largest of all the spitz breeds :flrt:


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> i do really like huskies i have nothing agaist them thee stunning i love all wolfy looking breeds i just don't recommend them to just anyone only homes which have the right amount of time and patience. about them being similar to a golden ret it's like comparing a fox to a wolf or a gret dane to a chihuahua both are different breeds with different anchesters huskies and mals are a spitz breed there is no way you can compare them. i have known people keep these for years and they also agree. i would never own them as much as i want to due to the time but again lovley dogs just not for everyone


stop thinking husky, they are nothing like huskys, im gunna keep telling you that till i get scared of you :eek4:
They only look similar and when bred together make a top notch dog XD
Mals are lazy and fluffier, husks' are bouncy and crazy and i dont really like them that much, they are loads smaller than mals too.

I am comparing Magners to my old GoldR (who has hip problems, reason why he got put down at 11years, couldnt keep himself up) Mals just smell nicer, they are really lovey, magners used to wait by the door when my boyfriend went to the loo. one think is i think they do still want to be lap dogs,or they will fit into that tiny gap between you both on the sofa, if you let them on the sofa.


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> one thing about spitz types they don't bark much they make kinder grunts and weird noises :lol2:


He doesnt -confused face- he only barks when he wants a cuppa (they spoil me rotten cause hes going to make them a lot of money) or when you do the 'Din-dins!!!' thing, they are foody

Magners is also currently 27" to the shoulder (at 6-7months old) which could be a problem if you dont want big dogs


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> stop thinking husky, they are nothing like huskys, im gunna keep telling you that till i get scared of you :eek4:
> They only look similar and when bred together make a top notch dog XD
> Mals are lazy and fluffier, husks' are bouncy and crazy and i dont really like them that much, they are loads smaller than mals too.
> 
> I am comparing Magners to my old GoldR (who has hip problems, reason why he got put down at 11years, couldnt keep himself up) Mals just smell nicer, they are really lovey, magners used to wait by the door when my boyfriend went to the loo. one think is i think they do still want to be lap dogs,or they will fit into that tiny gap between you both on the sofa, if you let them on the sofa.


 when making a hybrid of any dog they are going to have traits of both breeds and both the breeds are not recommende for just anyone as i said they are a spitz breed combining both spitz will make a hybrid spitz so i think your missing my point. and you better be scared of me soon im like a cross between ted bundy and mike tyspn one mean marther tucker  both are spitz, mals and siberian huskies are active dogs and both get bored easy. the cross are just as bad you must o had a great pick because the ones i have seen have been a nightmare for there owners(there idiots who should read a breed before they buy) you will always get the odd one of the litter or the odd few but the majority can be destructive, get bored, need alot of stimulation and a patient owner


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> He doesnt -confused face- he only barks when he wants a cuppa (they spoil me rotten cause hes going to make them a lot of money) or when you do the 'Din-dins!!!' thing, they are foody
> 
> Magners is also currently 27" to the shoulder (at 6-7months old) which could be a problem if you dont want big dogs


 hes taken after the males in size expect around 28 they do a lot of growing in the first 3-7months full size which is the top end for a mal. how much does he weigh. i'm bored so i'll guess. 60-80lb??


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> hes taken after the males in size expect around 28 full size which is the top end for a mal. how much does he weigh. i'm bored so i'll guess. 60-80lb??


http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1198533276699_1029511028_642234_5308536_n.jpg

another pic to try and sway you hehe

yeah i may have missed out the bit, pup stages are destructive he ate bfs-step-sisters script cause she left it on the sofa and he did also get in the chicken run which wasnt good, but would all dogs try do that, when he was bout 5months he ripped up all his bedding and has got in the bin a few times. now his balls have dropped he just tries to hump any leg going but he doesnt rip stuff up.
His dad is 28" i think his mum was 26" umm, geez i dont know, if i remeber right he doesnt weight much under me so im actualy going to go with about 90lb, hes alot stockier than his dad, it think the breeds are just getting bigger

wiki says: most Malamutes today are kept as family pets or show dogs. The Malamute is generally slower in long-distance dogsled racing against smaller and faster breeds and their working usefulness is limited to freighting or traveling over long distances at a far slower rate than that required for racing. They can also help move heavy objects over shorter distances

yet they are bigger and stronger and when you throw a ball he does the wolf run.... they are officialy lazy xD

im starting to not like fighting with you,i dont want enemys


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If you want a crossbreed, go to a rescue, dont pay someone to make one.

Why on earth would you cross two beautiful breeds like the mal and the husky? Why cant she breed one or the other? I bet she's going to charge a fair packet too.

I cant see anyone getting a breeding quality mal and crossing it to a husky, or vice versa. Presumably neither parent is breeding quality or else they wouldn't waste them making crossbreeds.

Far too many mutts in rescue (and indeed purebreeds) without irresponsible breeders making more.

/rant over.

For future reference, I wouldn't think a mal, a husky, a cross of either or a GSD was a beginners dog. And dont get ideas about belgians either, they're only for working homes.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

havent read all of the thread, but go to the dogs trust and rehome one of their puppies. and spend the money on a pup that may never get a good quality of life otherwise!!!!!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

:lol2: it's not fighting just more of a good old debate im noones enemy : victory: your doggie is very cute and i would love one but don't have the time  yeah mals are much slower then siberians but sibbies are alot weaker on the slead being only around 40-60lb whiles mals can be 75-100+lbs and very powerful dog not far off an akita in size thing with huskamutes they can go either way in size but due to your pups mum and dad being big hes gonig to be a big boy and at the sizes hes at now it's going to be great fun :lol2: very cute though would love to seep pics when hes around a year should be full height by then


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> If you want a crossbreed, go to a rescue, dont pay someone to make one.
> 
> Why on earth would you cross two beautiful breeds like the mal and the husky? Why cant she breed one or the other? I bet she's going to charge a fair packet too.
> 
> ...


 nothing wrong with crossing some beeds can actually improve from it take the czech wolfdog for example actually has a longer life then the gsd which was one of the purposses. at the end of the day if someone wants a mal x huskies so what fair play. my homes not a "working home" i on a shep just need a lot of time and patience like most breeds of that calibre


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> If you want a crossbreed, go to a rescue, dont pay someone to make one.
> 
> Why on earth would you cross two beautiful breeds like the mal and the husky? Why cant she breed one or the other? I bet she's going to charge a fair packet too.
> 
> ...


Already said they wouldnt be good for a beginner dog, and personally i think they look beautiful, blame the welsh if your gunna blame anyone, most of the breeders are there, thats where bf's pups cause from,and they are beautiful, they are also trying to make them an official breed like labridoodles. This cross is probly done for size and colour, the girl is going to be pure white with blue eyes, shes going to be big, hes going to be big, they are lovable soppy dogs :flrt: such personalitys too


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> havent read all of the thread, but go to the dogs trust and rehome one of their puppies. and spend the money on a pup that may never get a good quality of life otherwise!!!!!


good point there, i have had problems with rescue dogs though


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

to add i think husky x mal is good ino so many people looking for a larger huskie type with blue and bi eyes. and agree that the colours are awsome the pup in the pic looks great


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

and after all this... we are fighting about one of the cutest critters we home...


----------



## GlamourJunkie (Sep 10, 2009)

and... to point out, how would we get all these dogs with out inbreeding/selective breeding/cross breeding. Its how we get the 'best dogs' if that didnt happen (even in the wild, its not all human) all dogs would probably look like wolves with different fur lengths. All the dogs with curly tails would originally come from selective breeding from cross breeding. I have a lakeland terrior, looks just like my bf's airedale but my lakeland is probly half the size of her... to make them into different breeds they would have selective bred and cross bred to change the facial hair, and the welsh terrior looks even more like an airedale as it still has the big beard.
:2thumb:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

GlamourJunkie said:


> good point there, i have had problems with rescue dogs though


 
Get a rescue puppy. then they are what you mould them to be!!! I ve had my fair share of nightmare rescue dogs, but you know its rewarding getting a dog and getting it hime and putting it in its bed knowing that maybe you have just saved this dogs life or made this dogs life 1million times better than it could ve been!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> aint got nothing on my sammie :lol2: sams the most goregous gsd i have seen she has very unique features her mother was a normal and her fathe was jet black she has developed blonde around her paws which looks stunning i always get told how nice she is and that shes the best they have ever seen im biast :2thumb:


As Shell says, put your money where your mouth is and show us her photograph! Everyone thinks their pet is the most gorgeous they've ever seen and so they should.

I saw more than half a dozen fabulous white GSDs on Sunday - I can't imagine that yours is any more gorgeous than them! :whistling2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

kimmie86 said:


> Get a rescue puppy. then they are what you mould them to be!!! I ve had my fair share of nightmare rescue dogs, but you know its rewarding getting a dog and getting it hime and putting it in its bed knowing that maybe you have just saved this dogs life or made this dogs life 1million times better than it could ve been!! :2thumb:


Agreed, there are plenty of puppies in rescues that are needing homes if you are wanting a puppy.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

look at rescue, but dont feel like you have to get a rescue dog, sometimes there wont be any you like there, or there will be reasons they wont home them to you anyway. (although if you have no kids about and a large garden etc you could prob take virtually any dog!) 
rehoming fee's are usually anything from £50-£180 usually around the £100 mark.
beware going to rescue centres....you will not come out dry-eyed if your like me! 

how about the boxer you pointed out, they are pretty bouncy and energetic! (remember all the docked breeds have tails now though!!!!)
i beleive they are going for around your budget aswell


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Try a rescue, and since you're in Sheffield I'd suggest going to the Sheffield Council Kennels on Spring Street, have to ring up to make a viewing appointment though. It's moved into the old RSPCA kennels.
They have dogs of every breed there, mainly staffies and crosses, but get loads of various breeds depending on when you go. The only downside could be that they don't know the history of some dogs as most are brought in as strays, but they keep a record of behaviour over its stay.
[Sheffield dogs]
[Sheffield dogs 2]
Though they must've been too busy to update the pictures recently, I ask my friend who still works there what sorta dogs they have at the moment when I see her =]
It's £75(ish) per dog regardless of the breed, with free microchipping at the head office.


----------



## fletch (May 26, 2008)

GlamourJunkie said:


> If you can wait a year n half you can get a huskamoute (huskey malamoute) pup... they grow pretty big, my boyfriends mum is gunna breed them, she only got the bitch last week, ill get a pic up for you in a bit, though youll probably want a pup sooner.


 
I despair ...... :bash:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> As Shell says, put your money where your mouth is and show us her photograph! Everyone thinks their pet is the most gorgeous they've ever seen and so they should.
> 
> I saw more than half a dozen fabulous white GSDs on Sunday - I can't imagine that yours is any more gorgeous than them! :whistling2:


 imo she is lol shes will eat any person coming into my house so that's perfect for me lol i'd love to show her but shes a guard dog not a dolly not really into all that show shite though but fo a one off , but she is in great condition around 24-25inches at the shoulder weight i would guess 70 lbs shes a year old. as i said i'll get pics soon as i get a cam wire


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

BeckyLou said:


> Try a rescue, and since you're in Sheffield I'd suggest going to the Sheffield Council Kennels on Spring Street, have to ring up to make a viewing appointment though. It's moved into the old RSPCA kennels.
> They have dogs of every breed there, mainly staffies and crosses, but get loads of various breeds depending on when you go. The only downside could be that they don't know the history of some dogs as most are brought in as strays, but they keep a record of behaviour over its stay.
> [Sheffield dogs]
> [Sheffield dogs 2]
> ...


While I would agree that a rescue is a good option, council pounds are not rescues. They are stray kennels and dogs there are unassessed and receive no vaccinations. It is essentially bringing an unknown quantity into the home and as there is a child there (from what the OP has said) I would strongly recommend that they do NOT get a dog from this place. It is asking for trouble and often these kennels do not offer any backup - what would happen if the dog was not child friendly, it doesn't bear thinking about. 

If a rescue is what the OP wants to go for, I would highly recommend finding one rather than going to a stray kennels. A true rescue will assess the dogs, vaccinate them (and where necessary/possible neuter them) and match the right dog with the right owner. 

Please people, do NOT go to stray kennels for a dog.


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Please please please do not get a dog because "they look sexy".

Owning a dog is HARD work and a lifetime commitment.

It's like having a child - they need constant attention, food, walks, exercise, mental stimulation and most importantly *TRAINING.*

Get a dog that suits your WANTS and LIFESTYLE not one you just think looks good on the end of a lead.

Also get one from either rescue, breed rescue or a reputable breeder.

Some things to read:

Where Do I Get My Dog?

What to Expect When Raising a Puppy

ASK questions - a good breeder will want to know JUST as much about YOU as you want to know about them.

Ask them about genetic testing (NOT just a trip to the vets/worming).

RESEARCH the breed you like. Join a few dog forums.

Read this too:

http://www.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/Good_breeder.pdf


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Since when was a labradoodle a recognised breed? It's a mutt with a big price tag!

I also despair at the "mum got a dog last week she's going to breed it" attitude, what kind of breeding knowledge does she have? And I still dont know why on earth anyone would give breeding quality pure breeds to people who want to make mutts. They cant be very good quality dogs, that's all I can assume. No good breeder would hand high quality healthy dogs over to breed mutts from, I'm betting it was a free ad purchase or one of those "registered with the dog lovers club" "pedigrees". Or from a puppy farm.

Not really good breeding stock, certainly not something I'd waste hundreds of pounds on when there's already zillions of dogs needing homes in rescues. No need to make more crossbreeds! In fact there's no need to make more pedigree breeds in some cases (eg collies, greyhounds, staffies, GSDs).

And I stand by the fact that belgian shepherds do not generally make good pets. They are incredibly highly strung and very high drive, and only suitable for working homes or those very skilled in obedience/schutzhund and the like. Not lap pets at all (IMO neither are many working breeds).


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Since when was a labradoodle a recognised breed? It's a mutt with a big price tag!
> 
> I also despair at the "mum got a dog last week she's going to breed it" attitude, what kind of breeding knowledge does she have? And I still dont know why on earth anyone would give breeding quality pure breeds to people who want to make mutts. They cant be very good quality dogs, that's all I can assume. No good breeder would hand high quality healthy dogs over to breed mutts from, I'm betting it was a free ad purchase or one of those "registered with the dog lovers club" "pedigrees". Or from a puppy farm.
> 
> ...


 it's not all about qualitly not everyone wants there dog to be a silly show dog :lol2: i would buy from a "backyard breeder" if i knew the mom and dad where in good nick. too be honest i'd rather buy a dog i liked at 200 quid then pay fo the same dog at 700 quid just because it's dad won a show longs the dogs healthy it doesnt matter. nothing wrong with corsses at all how is it affecting your life? crosses can improve a lot of a breeds


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Since when did I say quality meant a good show dog? I've never shown my dog before, but I'd want the best quality health and temperament wise.

There is more to good breeding than making a pretty dog, stop being so ignorant. It's people like this that are making our rescues crammed to the brim with "designer mongrels" - why would anyone do that other than for money?


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> it's not all about qualitly not everyone wants there dog to be a silly show dog :lol2: *i would buy from a "backyard breeder" if i knew the mom and dad where in good nick. *too be honest i'd rather buy a dog i liked at 200 quid then pay fo the same dog at 700 quid just because it's dad won a show longs the dogs healthy it doesnt matter. nothing wrong with corsses at all how is it affecting your life? crosses can improve a lot of a breeds


That is the saddest thing I have read in a long time.

Do you understand it's attitudes like that that encourage people to bang their two dogs together, no health testing, genetic abnormalities (heart conditions, dysplasia etc) and produce dogs that actually are NOTHING like the original breed?

No temperement testing - no knowledge of the breed history, the breed aims, what the dogs actually are SUPPOSED to be like???

Bang puppies out and sell them to the 1st person who fancies one, with no consideration of WHO they go to, and what happens to the puppy once the novelty wears off?

Do you think they'd make a lifetime commitment to take that dog back once the new owners can no longer look after it???

Where do you think those puppies end up?

Usually the end of a needle, then in the bin.

sick


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That really is a case of true ignorance. When you'd rather save money than get a healthy animal.

Incidentally, at the moment, I'm going through hip dysplasia, spinal nerve damage and potential DCM with my rescue dane. Because someone bred him for cash, the people who bought him got a cheap dog, and he was kept chained in a garden for his whole life before he joined us.

BYBs are the scum of the earth. They are the fleas on the scum of the earth. Their money grabbing attitude is surpassed only by their incredibly stupidity and carelessness.

Breeding for money KILLS DOGS. Buying a dog to save money KILLS MORE DOGS.

Either go to a good breeder, or a rescue - never settle for anything less. Otherwise you're just as much a flea on the scum of the earth as the people who made them.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dizz said:


> That is the saddest thing I have read in a long time.
> 
> Do you understand it's attitudes like that that encourage people to bang their two dogs together, no health testing, genetic abnormalities (heart conditions, dysplasia etc) and produce dogs that actually are NOTHING like the original breed?
> 
> ...


 read what you just wrote your gonig into the extreme here. the backyard breeders im talking about are people that know the dogs,care for the dogs and have just had a litter. if the dogs are healthy i don't see a problem. i don't know which type of backyard breeders your on about


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> read what you just wrote your gonig into the extreme here. the backyard breeders im talking about are people that know the dogs,care for the dogs and have just had a litter. if the dogs are healthy i don't see a problem. i don't know which type of backyard breeders your on about


Those ones.

Ignorant numpties who bang two dogs together.

People who think fluffy is cute so breed them.

People who don't draw up a contract with a spay and neuter agreement, so ALL those puppies who go to ANY random who fancies one can also breed their sub-standard never been health tested, or temperment tested dog.

It's not the extreme, it's everyday real life - if you spent ANY time at all around people who really DO breed carefully and are devoted to their breeds you'd understand this.

Dog overpopulation and dog HEALTH are very serious topics.

There is a reason people disagree with BYB's and people breeding their pet dogs.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dizz said:


> Those ones.
> 
> Ignorant numpties who bang two dogs together.
> 
> ...


 so what about the breeders that love the breed and want to breed there dog i think it's up to them so many people are thick headed and ignorant that they think everyone that breeds who is not reputable yet is a poor quality breeder it's pathetic. and the end of the day if the dogs are healthy and check over over, and the parents are check over i don't see a problem


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The term "backyard breeder" is one that is applied to anyone who indiscriminantly breeds for the cash.

With regards to the designer dogs like labradoodles etc....the prices are so pushed up just because they are seen to be so special. I've seen labradoodles at £700 !!! At the end of the day, dogs like these are cross-breeds just like the ones that are waiting for homes at the dog rescues.

We have 2 Male Border Terriers. They are from very good stock and have been used as stud dogs a few times. However we fully vet any potential bitch to ensure that they are healthy and would benefit the breed in general. We also make sure that the owners of the bitch have suitable homes lined up for the puppies, and keep in contact with them throughout the whole process. We have turned away more than accepted due to the bitch not being suitable, conflicting bloodlines or the owner just wanting to make money.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> read what you just wrote your gonig into the extreme here. the backyard breeders im talking about are people that know the dogs,care for the dogs and have just had a litter. if the dogs are healthy i don't see a problem. i don't know which type of backyard breeders your on about


 
Are these your same friends that are involved in dog fighting? :bash:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Dizz said:


> That is the saddest thing I have read in a long time.
> 
> Do you understand it's attitudes like that that encourage people to bang their two dogs together, no health testing, genetic abnormalities (heart conditions, dysplasia etc) and produce dogs that actually are NOTHING like the original breed?
> 
> ...


Fully agree!



LisaLQ said:


> That really is a case of true ignorance. When you'd rather save money than get a healthy animal.
> 
> Incidentally, at the moment, I'm going through hip dysplasia, spinal nerve damage and potential DCM with my rescue dane. Because someone bred him for cash, the people who bought him got a cheap dog, and he was kept chained in a garden for his whole life before he joined us.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling well Lisa.
I live in a house full of wonky dogs, bred by BYB for money, now there the ones that are suffering from different illnesses that could of been avoided. Especially my poor Staffie boy who was born in a shed in Wales. He is only three and his front legs are already messed up, he has a lifetime of pain infront of him, how ever long that will be, and all for what? So he could of made the BYB some pocket money. As you said, nothing more than scum.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Are these your same friends that are involved in dog fighting? :bash:


 how are my friends involved in dog fighting you muppet what the hell are you going on about you need locking up i swear lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

To the OP what kind of activity levels would you want the dog to have high/low/med? Would there be someone home with the dog most of the time or not? How young are your children, have they been raised around animals? Do you have any other pets that the dog would have to interact with, ie cats etc.

What is your experience level with dogs? Have you owned them before, would this be a first? Does it HAVE to be a puppy or would an older well socialised dog be acceptable etc etc.

These questions are just some of the ones you'd need to answer in order for us to give you an informed opinion of suitable breeds. I will say one thing, I scanned the thread briefly and saw people mentioning alaskan malamutes and siberian huskys. 

I know you said you wanted a short haired dog, was this due to the grooming upkeep? If so Mals & Huskys will not be for you. YES they may have a short dense coat but when they moult and blow their coat boy will you know it. We have several owners on here who will tell you what it's like when they moult, and it isn't for the faint hearted.

In regards to other subjects thrown around on this thread...ie backyard breeders etc. At the end of the day it's up to you. Personally when we get our next dog it will be from an accredited breeder who breeds to improve the breed not to make cash.. I want to know that the pup/dog will have been tested for issues relevant to it's breed, so I know it has the best possible chance of being healthy to start with.

This isn't because I want a top show dog, far from it I just want a healthy family dog. And with all the dodgy breeders around atm, i'm afraid I just wouldn't feel comfortable settling, however beautiful the pups were.

To me a good breeder, be it cats or dogs rarely makes money from their pairings. They do it for the love of the breed,, to improve it.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

asianblood07 said:


> :2thumb: Thanks freekygeeky..
> 
> good with kids, short haired, not too small lol.. hope this works
> 
> ...


good with kids, short haired, not to small = staffy or english bullterrier or on the slightly smaller scale a jack russle

i have always been fond of the minature bull terrier


























soooo cute :flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> good with kids, short haired, not to small = staffy or english bullterrier or on the slightly smaller scale a jack russle
> 
> i have always been fond of the minature bull terrier
> image
> ...


 aww that is cute i love the way there ears are huge as puppies, great family dogs


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

you cant know if the dogs are healthy just by looking at them, thats the problem, later in life they could get bad eyes/hips/god knows what.
you can guarantee a £200 dogs parents have not been health tested.

my bitch is not even being bred until next year and is already costing me a packet with hipscore, dna tests etc. 
then theres emergency fund for poss c-section etc, extra food, puppy supplies, stud fee, travel to and from stud, scans, kennel club reg, bva schemes, wormers....i could go on...and on.

but i will know ive given my pups the best chance of being healthy and happy. 
they will also be endorsed so people cant just p*ss off and breed them too young or for a quick buck. 
most of the dogs in my local rescues are cross breeds (and big cross breeds at that) and of course the staffy:bash:
for gods sake if you want a mutt go down the rescue dont pay some t*at thats bred them.
and all the dogs 'no KC papers...but they are pedigree' yeah RIGHT!!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> you cant know if the dogs are healthy just by looking at them, thats the problem, later in life they could get bad eyes/hips/god knows what.
> you can guarantee a £200 dogs parents have not been health tested.
> 
> my bitch is not even being bred until next year and is already costing me a packet with hipscore, dna tests etc.
> ...


 there's many people that specialize in cross breeds have you seen cry wolf kennels i think it is in dorset? they have a very good rep they specialize in northan inuit saarloos and czech wolfdog crossing and have done for some time there quite good. as for just cossing for the sake of it i agree it's pointless but there are some less known beeders who do a good job


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

back to the origonal question, :gasp:

you fancied the bullmastiff, they are awesome family dogs, but you have to have these from health tested parents because of the hip problems and leucaemia etc in the breed.

not a dog for long walks though, you have to keep exercise short`n`sweet till they are bigger, they take a long time to mature.

re prices.

backyard bred £300ish with no history or health checks of parents
backyard but kc - £600ish unlikely to be health tested will sell to any numpty passing through.

well bought up from decent breeder with health certificates £800 to £1200, you have to go for an interview and occasionally provide references from breeders of prevoius dogs you`ve owned and your vet.

i`m living on toast till i can afford mine!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Speaking from experience, if it is your first dog I would not recommend a bullmastiff. They are fabulous dogs but are a full time job training and socialisation wise, stay as energetic as puppies for at least 2-3 years (like a 50kg kangaroo on speed) and are not dogs you can afford to make mistakes with. If I had had Dharma as a first dog I would never have had another. :lol2: We got there in the end with her but only thanks to a lot of commitment and hard work.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry if my outburst upset anyone, just he's just been diagnosed today so it's very close to my heart. Luckily I've just found out it's unlikely he has dilated cardiomyopathy, so it's only the spine damage, hip dysplasia and arthritis we have to deal with, but his heart is still too unstable to operate on him or even do x-rays.

We adopted Blu - he spent his first 5 years (yes, you read right) chained up in someone's back yard. No kennel. No walks. No toys. And yet he's still the most trusting loving dog you'd ever know.

His breeder (yes, he's pedigree, but the rescue kept his papers so I dont know who they were) may not be to blame - these things are common in danes - but still - there are far too many dogs being bred indiscriminately with no health checks or even thought (eg male + female = babies = cash, rather than choosing solid healthy breeding dogs, health testing, and choosing a good mating based on those results). It is more likely he was a BYB dog, as no reputable breeder would a. home to such a terrible home or b. let their dogs end up in rescue.

Blu is like this because someone didnt think when they were breeding. You cant see heart problems and the potential for joint problems by looking at the parents. He's also like this because (going back to the OPs message) his owners didnt think what kind of dog would suit their home and lifestyle.

These are not toys, they are living creatures - as important as human babies (mind you - some people are breeding them without thinking too!). If you want to offer a good home, dont pick based on price or looks, pick based on their NEEDS. And always always always, if you're going to go to a breeder - save up those pennies and spend them on a good dog from a good breeder.

And dont forget insurance!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know, but surely a bit more suitable than a husky/german shepherd/ etc!

i was just giving an example of costs of buying one, i`ve had three and am currently on the look out for no 4 ( hopefully on a waiting list )
& cant really comment on the costs of other breeds, as my great dane was a backyard job ( total nightmare ) and my bulldog was from a lovely lady who was more interested in me being around all day to tickle her belly than the cash - she had a litter `cause she wanted another one, and not for the money. 

top tip though, picked up from the great dane experience - if you go to look at puppies/kittens where you dont know the person, turn up half an hour before your appointment.

if its a back yard born in a shed job you`ll find them dragging a box up the garden wearing wellies from trawling through the mud.

get back in car and run for the hills.

if they are snuggled up in front of telly with their mom, appologise that the traffic wasnt as bad as you thought and sit down for a play with hte little ones.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i know, but surely a bit more suitable than a husky/german shepherd/ etc!


Sorry, was that to me or someone earlier? I wasn't responding to anyone, I was coming on to apologise for my outburst earlier. :lol2:

So what's better than a husky or german shepherd? A knackered dane that is unable to get off his bed at 6 years old? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

She was replying to me Lisa! :whistling2:

I don't think there is such a thing as a first time breed, but I do know if there was a bullmastiff wouldn't be it lol. I would say a good first dog would be an older, ploddy rescue crossbreed with a good temperament. The easiest dogs I've had have all been oldie rescues.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

to be honest you can have any dog as a first dog if you know about the breed and understand the breed wether it's a poodle or a great dane. there are breeds that are not recommended for certain peoples life styles so it's somthing the potential owner has to deside on some breeds are enegetic some are less active.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I think you should create a list of what you would like from/can provide for a dog and see what meets those requirements, then consider prices/what rehoming centres have to offer.


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> there's many people that specialize in cross breeds have you seen cry wolf kennels i think it is in dorset? they have a very good rep they specialize in northan inuit saarloos and czech wolfdog crossing and have done for some time there quite good. as for just cossing for the sake of it i agree it's pointless but there are some less known beeders who do a good job


Yeah, and if you know anything about anything the northern inuit breed has a HUUUUUGELY controversial background, with all kinds of scandal going on left right and centre.

Less known breeders doing a good job just doesn't happen. If they're doing a good job it's because they're heavily involved in the dog world trying to improve things.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry it takes me so long to type i`m a bit dyxlexdic and have to go throug hstuff a million times, 

then three poeple have posted and my ramblings make no sense!
:lol2:

i`ve had a dodgy great dane myself, plus a dubious bullmastiff pts @ 2 1/2 years old with inherited health problems, 
i was looking for a chihuahua, but after 2 years of looking, i cant find one thats well bred/bought up/with papers so i`m going to leave it

and going back to a bullmastiff

i love gsd`s 
but i know what they are like
they need a firm owner, and boundaries
i`m more of a hands off owner and my dog lives on the sofa.
and i dont do lots of exercise!

so its bullmastiffs or bulldogs for me! puppy shopping is a massive minefield and i hate doing it.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> to be honest you can have any dog as a first dog if you know about the breed and understand the breed wether it's a poodle or a great dane. there are breeds that are not recommended for certain peoples life styles so it's somthing the potential owner has to deside on some breeds are enegetic some are less active.


In principal it would be nice if this were true but some breeds just aren't suitable for someone without experience - I wasn't even ready *with* experience for the level of work I had to put in with Dharma (I did it obviously, but I had a lot of previous experience and still nearly sent her back). In my experience if I'd had Dharma as a first dog I would've sent her back. I prepared myself as best as anyone could do, the onl thing that got me through was previous experience and the support of an excellent network of trainers/friends. 

With dogs you have to set yourself up for success not failure and it's not the same as snakes or lizards where you can sell them on with little consequence to their future. Dogs are for life and you have to make an informed choice. Some breeds are "easier" than others, just as some ages, sizes, etc, tend to be.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> In principal it would be nice if this were true but some breeds just aren't suitable for someone without experience - I wasn't even ready *with* experience for the level of work I had to put in with Dharma (I did it obviously, but I had a lot of previous experience and still nearly sent her back). In my experience if I'd had Dharma as a first dog I would've sent her back. I prepared myself as best as anyone could do, the onl thing that got me through was previous experience and the support of an excellent network of trainers/friends.
> 
> With dogs you have to set yourself up for success not failure and it's not the same as snakes or lizards where you can sell them on with little consequence to their future. Dogs are for life and you have to make an informed choice. Some breeds are "easier" than others, just as some ages, sizes, etc, tend to be.


 but surely the only way to get experience with a certain breed is to own the breed. say somone wants a huskie which need to be with someone who has a lot patience and time theres no other dog to own to prepare you for a huskie exept a huskie. there's no point buying a dog that the owner does not want just to get experinece in other breed. if the owner is serious about owning a certain dog you reaseach,speak to breeders and owner learn everything you can about the breed. of the course the dog will have to suit there lifestyle though if it doesnt find a breed that does


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries Pigglywiggly, I'm the same, hence the confusion :lol2:
I'd love a GSD, one of the dog I've always wanted, but I can never have one as I'm disabled and cant give one the amount of exercise they need.

In fact, I've come to the decision that when Blu leaves us for the bridge, we probably wont get another dog at all. There's no such thing as a dog happy with little to no walks, so we'll probably opt for a cat (or just stick with the rats!). If we were to get another dog, it wouldn't be a big one like a dane or lurcher again.

I'm a greyhound/lurcher person at heart, but swore I'd not have another after losing Sky.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Ryan - I didn't say experience with the breed, I said experience in general - with training dogs, etc. However, there are ways to get experience with a breed without owning one. You can help out at a breeders' kennels, or get to know local owners of the breed you're interested in. 

You're right that there's no point owning a dog you don't want, but it's no fun (for the dog or for the owner) buying a dog you weren't prepared for and them ending up in rescue when you could've got a dog that was more suitable. If there isn't a suitable dog available for your circumstances (and I don't mean in looks, I mean in level of owner competence and dog's needs) then one shouldn't adopt/buy, it's as easy as that.

I'd love some breeds that I am not capable of owning, so I don't own them? I don't just get one because I want it. :lol2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Ryan - I didn't say experience with the breed, I said experience in general - with training dogs, etc. However, there are ways to get experience with a breed without owning one. You can help out at a breeders' kennels, or get to know local owners of the breed you're interested in.
> 
> You're right that there's no point owning a dog you don't want, but it's no fun (for the dog or for the owner) buying a dog you weren't prepared for and them ending up in rescue when you could've got a dog that was more suitable. If there isn't a suitable dog available for your circumstances (and I don't mean in looks, I mean in level of owner competence and dog's needs) then one shouldn't adopt/buy, it's as easy as that.
> 
> I'd love some breeds that I am not capable of owning, so I don't own them? I don't just get one because I want it. :lol2:


 i do agree if any dog is not suitable for the lifesyle it's a no go. helping out in kennels though is not the same as owning a certain breed but i agree it's good experience overall and give a good idea what to expect. i would love to own a caucasian ovcharka but there's no chance in hell it will suit my lifestyle :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually, the only experience you'll get of dogs in kennels is how your dog will act...erm...in kennels.

Most dogs behave much differently in kennels than they do in their new homes. That's why I always recommend that if you're going to get a rescue dog, get one from a rescue that use foster homes rather than kennels, so you get an idea of how they'll act in a regular home.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a bit of an open ended question really and I don't think it can be answered without a lot more input from the OP.

There's a lot of talk of GSD's in the thread, most people know I'm a bit of a GSD fanatic and looking at getting another one at the moment.

My GSD was the first dog I'd personally had from a young puppy. If you really set your heart on a GSD I think anyone can have one. But I was at home with her 24/7, we were lucky enough to live right next to the GSD club of Wales, we did socialisation classes, puppy classes, obedience, ringcraft, we walked 2-3 times a day on short walks as a puppy, she met dozens of dogs and people every day and has grown up to be a well adjusted GSD but I can't count the hours I put into training and socialisation - for the first 12 months of her life I was probably putting in 3-4 hours a day. I had no experience of the breed personally, although my husband grew up with them - but I did research and ensure that I was near a training club to begin with, and I learnt so much from the guys and gals at the club. But even 3 years later there is still a lot to learn that's for sure!

There is also some stigma attached to GSD's, people are still afraid of them, people get upset if I let her off the lead in areas where there are children, which is understandable, although I know she is well trained, the parents don't (and I know their kids aren't well trained, so not worth the risk of them just walking up to her and poking her in the eye or something!), and people will cross to the other side of the road if you're walking, even on a short leash with her at her best behaviour, as if she might randomly savage them as they pass.

You want to bear that in mind if getting a GSD for a first time dog - if your family & friends will be afraid or if you will get upset or have problems if walking in crowds or if walking your dog where there are a lot of children. There is no valid reason for someone to be afraid of a well brought up and well trained GSD but at the end of the day people ARE afraid or anxious and you have to learn to respect that no matter how unreasonable it may seem to you.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Actually, the only experience you'll get of dogs in kennels is how your dog will act...erm...in kennels.
> 
> Most dogs behave much differently in kennels than they do in their new homes. That's why I always recommend that if you're going to get a rescue dog, get one from a rescue that use foster homes rather than kennels, so you get an idea of how they'll act in a regular home.


 care wise it's good experience. it prepares you for looking after the animal.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

GlamourJunkie said:


> If you can wait a year n half you can get a huskamoute (huskey malamoute) pup... they grow pretty big, my boyfriends mum is gunna breed them, she only got the bitch last week, ill get a pic up for you in a bit, though youll probably want a pup sooner.



WHY would anyone breed this mix - if the OP wants one let me know there are loads in rescue all over as they often make an appalling pet and can not be raced - a totally and utterly pointless mix.

If she only got the bitch last week I wonder how on earth she knows it is breeding quality ...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

GlamourJunkie said:


> They are realllllyyyyy soppy dogs, they mainly take after mals' which are lazy soppy dogs, if he had his way he wouldnt go on walks, most of the time you have to push him out the door, but again dont know if he was a fluke pick, find out once Ice gets her last jabs



No they don't some are more Mal like and some are very husky like and some are nothing like either ... Mals are not lazy - they are working dogs designed to pull heavy loads over hundreds of miles ...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> there's many people that specialize in cross breeds have you seen cry wolf kennels i think it is in dorset? they have a very good rep they specialize in northan inuit saarloos and czech wolfdog crossing and have done for some time there quite good. as for just cossing for the sake of it i agree it's pointless but there are some less known beeders who do a good job


I know of them - am not a fan of commercial breeders who breed merely for profit, and interesting that the chosen "breeds" are the most expenive ....... "Poodle mixes - I can't bring myself to type the stupid names" and "their new BRITISH WOLFDOGS"


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a typical puppy farm to me?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> care wise it's good experience. it prepares you for looking after the animal.


It prepares you for looking after a kenneled animal. I know. I've worked in kennels lol.

There's a big difference between mucking out a kennel and raising a dog in a pet home. You dont have to house train a kenneled dog, you dont have to teach them to be left without destroying the house, you dont generally get to know a kenneled dog as well as you do one in your own home. Dogs often are shyer or show behavioural issues in kennels (or indeed some hide them until they get into a home), you can never guage how a dog is going to be in a home by it's behaviour in kennels as it is a totally alien environment to them.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> back to the origonal question, :gasp:
> 
> you fancied the bullmastiff, they are awesome family dogs, but you have to have these from health tested parents because of the hip problems and leucaemia etc in the breed.
> 
> ...


ahhh me and pigglywiggly both found out first hand how important health tests and socialising is with bullys:whip: 
its shocking though how someone can be KC reg, good name and still you dont get a well socialised healthy dog!!
you have to go with your instinct i guess, you can normally tell if they are after your cash with no concern for the puppies.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You can be a KC registering breeder without being a good one. They dont vet their breeders.

You find a good breeder from word of mouth and from the breed club recommendations. If a breeder has puppies advertised or easily available, they're generally not a good breeder - as the best breeders have waiting lists. Alarm bells should sound if you ring and they say they have plenty unreserved, or more than one litter.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well it's still better than no experience with a breed, so I still think it's helpful. Most of the problems we had with Dharma would've been apparent in a kennelled situation too, and out and about on walks.


----------



## lynette09 (Aug 20, 2009)

my favourites are 
saluki's:no1:
afghans :no1:
greyhounds :no1:
whippet:no1:
oo and the borzoi !!!
and italian greyhounds 

and and beddlington terriers and manchester terriers :2thumb:

but if you dont care what you want and you just want a good dog why dont you rescue a puppy ? 
0-1 years dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> You can be a KC registering breeder without being a good one. They dont vet their breeders.
> 
> You find a good breeder from word of mouth and from the breed club recommendations. If a breeder has puppies advertised or easily available, they're generally not a good breeder - as the best breeders have waiting lists. Alarm bells should sound if you ring and they say they have plenty unreserved, or more than one litter.


yeah you just throw them some cash and your registered :bash:
thing is this person DID have a good name in certain circles, was respected, but atleast 4 people i know have had problems (some very serious) including me with the dogs, and her standard of care to the dam and puppies. so you really have to go with your own mind and dont feel sorry for puppies so buy them either...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm aware of a well known breeder of danes who ended up in court because of the astounding conditions her dogs were kept under, poor things.

Reputation isnt all, and KC registering doesn't mean they're a good breeder, but you can be fairly sure if they're not KC registered they're probably not a good breeder either. Dog Lovers registered and I'd run a mile, there is a reason why they use these clubs instead, so that they can back to back breed from their bitches or breed mongrels and pass them off as pedigree.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm sorry if my outburst upset anyone, just he's just been diagnosed today so it's very close to my heart. Luckily I've just found out it's unlikely he has dilated cardiomyopathy, so it's only the spine damage, hip dysplasia and arthritis we have to deal with, but his heart is still too unstable to operate on him or even do x-rays.
> 
> We adopted Blu - he spent his first 5 years (yes, you read right) chained up in someone's back yard. No kennel. No walks. No toys. And yet he's still the most trusting loving dog you'd ever know.
> 
> ...


i spent 150 quid on my dog, staffy x and she is awesome.

i can pretty much dissagree with everything you just said...i bought my dog because she was cheep...i bought my dog because she was brindle...she is basiclly a toy...i take her down the field and play with her and get in the river with her.......i love my mut...

i am glad i didnt 'save those pennys' to buy a pure bred...you can also get a bad dog from a good breeder!

when i seen my dog i thought *i have to have her* :flrt:

i dont want to upset you now but if your dog has this many problems why have you not put him to sleep?.....if he has the problems you are saying then he must be suffering?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> i dont want to upset you now but if your dog has this many problems why have you not put him to sleep?.....if he has the problems you are saying then he must be suffering?


What a disgusting thing to say! Owning a dog who has health problems is a constant emotional struggle. The turmoil you go through every day assessing the quality of the dogs life is painful. Only the dogs owner can make that decision based on what they live with every day. Making thoughtless and ill informed remarks like that doesn't help.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i dont want to upset you now but if your dog has this many problems why have you not put him to sleep?.....if he has the problems you are saying then he must be suffering?


Perhaps because her dog is not a "toy" to her, and she loves him and is getting him treatment he needs rather than disposing of him? You say you don't mean to upset but I can't see any other reason for you posting that. God forbid your dog ever gets ill, we'll know what'll happen to her when she's a burden to you! :bash:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Perhaps because her dog is not a "toy" to her, and she loves him and is getting him treatment he needs rather than disposing of him? You say you don't mean to upset but I can't see any other reason for you posting that. God forbid your dog ever gets ill, we'll know what'll happen to her when she's a burden to you! :bash:


i agree!!! and did you not read (not you kathym, OP) that the dog was diagnosed TODAY!!?? what would you do, go to the vet, theres something wrong with your dog...we can relieve his pain...oh no dont bother just put him down now?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Perhaps because her dog is not a "toy" to her, and she loves him and is getting him treatment he needs rather than disposing of him? You say you don't mean to upset but I can't see any other reason for you posting that. God forbid your dog ever gets ill, we'll know what'll happen to her when she's a burden to you! :bash:


me and my mum had to put down our family dog not two weeks ago..and it was for the best, he was 15 he had liver problems hip problems and he was pooing his bed...and could hardally stand without falling back over again...so i know exactly what lisa is going through...although we went through it for a few years..

we dont regret putting him down no matter how sad it was..our 'zack' is in a better place now..i cryed my eyes out feeling his chest on his last breath....

what i am saying is that sometimes treatment just isnt enough...a dog cant talk you have no idea if they are screeming inside with pain.....

do you really think what i wrote was that bad?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> me and my mum had to put down our family dog not two weeks ago..and it was for the best, he was 15 he had liver problems hip problems and he was pooing his bed...and could hardally stand without falling back over again...so i know exactly what lisa is going through...although we went through it for a few years..
> 
> we dont regret putting him down no matter how sad it was..our 'zack' is in a better place now..i cryed my eyes out feeling his chest on his last breath....
> 
> ...


 i agree mate and have been through the same simuation. my doberman at 11 went through the simiar thing i miss her but it was for the best still thinking abot her brings tears to my eyes. i think what you wrote was quite straight forward to be honest.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, yes I do think that posting to a stranger who's dog you have no clue about that they should kill it is "that bad". I am now however understanding that you are only a child yourself and therefore would ask you to consider what you post in future. Sorry about your dog.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> i agree mate and have been through the same simuation. my doberman at 11 went through the simiar thing i miss her but it was for the best still thinking abot her brings tears to my eyes. i think what you wrote was quite straight forward to be honest.


With all due respect, someone who promotes dog fighting probably isn't as clued up on what is right or wrong for an animal that is cherished and loved.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Yes, yes I do think that posting to a stranger who's dog you have no clue about that they should kill it is "that bad". I am now however understanding that you are only a child yourself and therefore would ask you to consider what you post in future. Sorry about your dog.


 he didnt say that though did he. you need to read post corrctly before posting because you make your self apear a child.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

KathyM said:


> With all due respect, someone who promotes dog fighting probably isn't as clued up on what is right or wrong for an animal that is cherished and loved.


 when did i promote dog fighting you idiot you need to see a doctor


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> i agree!!! and did you not read (not you kathym, OP) that the dog was diagnosed TODAY!!?? what would you do, go to the vet, theres something wrong with your dog...we can relieve his pain...oh no dont bother just put him down now?


i didnt mean it like that...i know you dont know me but you know i did not mean it like that.....

but i thought it had a real bad heart? must of known about that for a while?

sorry if i seemed unsensitive that wasnt my intention

and ryan...i am a very manly 25 year old bloke...and i cryed my heart out infront of the whole street......it was just the right time for him, bless him.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Again you're making presumptions about dogs you don't know. Where does it say Lisa has known about him having a bad heart for a long time? Actually the vet suggested it last night, so yet again foot in mouth. If you're not a child you should be aware that what you say is insensitive.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> i am a very manly 25 year old bloke...and i cryed my heart out infront of the whole street......it was just the right time for him, bless him.


 i was the same mate it's horrible. i have a rottie whos on her way out now it's sad to say. im going to miss her so much shes been with me since i was 14 years old and no dog comes close to her.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Again you're making presumptions about dogs you don't know. Where does it say Lisa has known about him having a bad heart for a long time? Actually the vet suggested it last night, so yet again foot in mouth. If you're not a child you should be aware that what you say is insensitive.


 
look, stop getting p:censor:ssy....why resort to name calling?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Where is there namecalling in that post? :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blu is 6. 6. Can you read? 6!

I'm not going to put him down just because he needs to be on painkillers for the rest of his life. I'm not going to put him down just because his heart is faster than it should be.

Did you put your dog down when she started getting problems, or did you try and treat them first? I found out YESTERDAY - christ sake.

Have a bit more tact. Dont you think my heart's breaking enough at the moment? I'm not one of those people who'll keep their dog going for their own benefit, in fact I'm much less fluffy than the average owner. My last dog was put to sleep a year ago (nearly exactly - the 22nd is the anniversary) because I felt it was better to put her down a day too soon than too late.

Blu is not there yet. He has a sore back and sore legs, and gets tired on a walk, but he's not crapping himself, or peeing, and his heart is ok _for now_.

Dont you think we'd end his suffering if we thought it was his time? :bash:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> look, stop getting p:censor:ssy....why resort to name calling?


 
And the point in your post was....just posting to have a go at someone? Take your own advice.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Where is there namecalling in that post? :lol2:


you called me a child in two of your posts



LisaLQ said:


> Blu is 6. 6. Can you read? 6!
> 
> I'm not going to put him down just because he needs to be on painkillers for the rest of his life. I'm not going to put him down just because his heart is faster than it should be.
> 
> ...


sorry i will get a mod to delete my posts...if i can figure out how?

when you were telling of your dogs problems it sounds quite bad, real bad infact....bad hips....extreamly week heart unable to go in for scans..

sorry i will GTFO.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> And the point in your post was....just posting to have a go at someone? Take your own advice.


 
please shut up...this is my last coment on this thread.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Look - it's not my fault if you got confused, but you need to think before you speak. You essentially accused me of putting my animal through suffering, because you couldn't read the post(s) properly. Thanks for the apology though - that took guts to admit you were wrong.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> ahhh me and pigglywiggly both found out first hand how important health tests and socialising is with bullys:whip:
> its shocking though how someone can be KC reg, good name and still you dont get a well socialised healthy dog!!
> you have to go with your instinct i guess, you can normally tell if they are after your cash with no concern for the puppies.


 
i cant believe we both fell for it though :devil:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i cant believe we both fell for it though :devil:


yeah well you live and learn hey! i think sometimes thats the problem, when you go see puppies sometimes your so taken in with the actual pup etc you see but dont take in everything. 
when i think back it was all pretty disgraceful, but i was also alot younger and naive-er then! 
have actually a friend who works at the vet they use. and as we already know they dont make full use of their services if you know what i mean:bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i didnt go and see the pups till i went to collect mine.

mine was picked on my behalf by an expreienced show breeder who recommended i go there for a foundation bitch to start my own line.

scary eh?

:gasp:

on the drive home mine was trying to kill overtaking lorries
at 9 weeks old
and it went downhill from there.

i phoned a breeder from the kc reccomeded breeder list a few weeks ago.
when i asked if they had any puppies left i was asked which breed/litter

:devil:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i didnt go and see the pups till i went to collect mine.
> 
> mine was picked on my behalf by an expreienced show breeder who recommended i go there for a foundation bitch to start my own line.
> 
> ...


what was that them? or someone different? 
i know i took mine home on the day i saw them, she only had 2 left (bearing in mind it wasnt even her i dealt with...she had done rent-a-dam and someone else had the dog, in a cage, pups still in box at 4 months old, un toilet trained, un socialised.)
so she was just making her cut..it is scary, and had i met the bloody woman instead of one of her cronies i doubt i would have bought b*ggar all off her


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a different kc reccomended breeder, i think i`ve done the sensible thing and phoned one of the breeders i remember from the few times my boy went in the ring,
she was lovely and gave me a couple of names to try where i`ll be ok.

gratutious pictures of my bestest boy




.

and heres burt with the psycho



beautiful looking dog but not a hells chance i could of shown her.
duboius temperament and she would of shredded any judge who tried to touch her!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> a different kc reccomended breeder, i think i`ve done the sensible thing and phoned one of the breeders i remember from the few times my boy went in the ring,
> she was lovely and gave me a couple of names to try where i`ll be ok.
> 
> gratutious pictures of my bestest boy
> ...


burt is exquisite:flrt: and the pyscho looks lovely also although probably wouldnt want to stoke her :whistling2:


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally I'd go for a rescue dog as first dog. I remember when we got Ty our GSD cross he was free yet he easily set me back £500 in the first couple of months getting him all the gear he needed and his trips to vets for injections/worming/flea treatment/microchip and neutering, at the time of me splashing out the cash he was my sisters dog however she couldnt put in the commitment needed for him as a pup and her house was too small for size he has grown into. She has since got a husky this year which is biggest mistake on her part as she is now looking to rehome him as she cant offer the commitment needed (well her partner has decided its him or the dog)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

personally i`d pick the dog :gasp:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> burt is exquisite:flrt: and the pyscho looks lovely also although probably wouldnt want to stoke her :whistling2:


wouldnt have been a good move! 
a lovly looking dog but can you see the evil look in her eye?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

white said:


> you can get them cheaper than that


 You can indeed. You can buy one for £200. It'll be unregistered, weedy, half the size of a decent one, probably not wormed. The parents will not have been tested for Haemophilia, epilepsy, hip displaysia, elbow displaysia and free of anal fununculitis and pancratitis. So you spend £200 and then another £6000 getting it fixed.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

asianblood07 said:


> as the title says! am looking to buy a puppy dog sometime soon :flrt: , and
> would love to know how much they cost! am willing to spead around £500 but will stil want to know types of dogs and the price.
> 
> cheers. : victory:


 You don't choose a dog based on price. If you know nothing about them, you tell us what sort of things you like the look of, like coat colour, coat type (smooth, rough, long) how much excersize you'll be able to give it, if it is to go with kids.
This site will be useful
Choosing the right puppy/dog - The Kennel Club

as might this one where you type in your preferences and it comes up with the best breed based on your selections.
Animal Planet :: Guides :: Dog Breed Selector
puppy dogs cost from £25-£6000


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> so awsome can't wait! trying to convince my missus to breed to our black gsd would make awsome puppies
> 
> image



like the world needs more GSD puppies. What are the hip and elbow scores of your bitch?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> like the world needs more GSD puppies. What are the hip and elbow scores of your bitch?


 what's it got to do with anyone what i do? if we want to have a litter it's up to us. as for her scores we need to get it done. probs not going to breed her but was thinking of it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

asianblood07 said:


> sorry when i mentioned price i ment price of the dog! i work part time and have a big garden, dont have any children around in my house! have only ferrets at the moment. i dont want a lazy dog lol dog to take on a long walks will do.. am not after any specfic breeder... my price is the the final am just say since i dont know how much they cost..


 I wouldn't recommend any of the ones you liked on the poster lol. They seem large and powerful and really not for the novice owner. You need to know what you are doing with the large powerful breeds or it can go badly wrong.

I know you probably won't find them attractive but, one of the easiest dogs to own is a greyhound or lurcher. Even a large one will not take up much space int he home and apart from a bit of a canter once a day, they are happy with a lead walk a couple of times a day and potter about in the garden the rest of the time but will be equally happy to walk for as long as you want to. Will you be fine with picking up dog sh1t? It will need to be done both in the garden and out in the street when you walk and if you are squaemish or think it's not macho to pick up your dog's crap then perhaps a dog isn't for you?


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

does anyone now what a puppy male rottie would cost?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

sundia said:


> does anyone now what a puppy male rottie would cost?


 they can be all differren't prices have a look at some ads on the net.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> yes  100% healthy best dam nd i have ever seen












:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 whats that in english


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i think she's saying you're telling porkies.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

why would i be telling porkies


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> imo she is lol shes will eat any person coming into my house so that's perfect for me lol i'd love to show her but shes a guard dog not a dolly not really into all that show shite though but fo a one off , but she is in great condition around 24-25inches at the shoulder weight i would guess 70 lbs shes a year old. as i said i'll get pics soon as i get a cam wire


 if she is black with silver paws you can't show her as she is mismarked.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> so what about the breeders that love the breed and want to breed there dog i think it's up to them so many people are thick headed and ignorant that they think everyone that breeds who is not reputable yet is a poor quality breeder it's pathetic. and the end of the day if the dogs are healthy and check over over, and the parents are check over i don't see a problem



you cannot see haemophilia , hip or elbow displaysia by 'check over'. It requires expensive testing done under general anaesthetic by a specialist not just any vet.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> i spent 150 quid on my dog, staffy x and she is awesome.
> 
> i can pretty much dissagree with everything you just said...i bought my dog because she was cheep...i bought my dog because she was brindle...she is basiclly a toy...i take her down the field and play with her and get in the river with her.......i love my mut...
> 
> ...


 because her dog isn't a 'toy' he is 'family'. I take it that when your dog shows any signs of long term illness, you'll simply have him put to sleep and get yourself another cheap 'toy'?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> because her dog isn't a 'toy' he is 'family'. I take it that when your dog shows any signs of long term illness, you'll simply have him put to sleep and get yourself another cheap 'toy'?


This got sorted ages ago


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> what's it got to do with anyone what i do? if we want to have a litter it's up to us. as for her scores we need to get it done. probs not going to breed her but was thinking of it


 Since you don't seem to be aware that approximately 10,000 GSD got killed in shelters last year, I thought I'd point out the folly of breeding a little from one of the most common breeds in rescue kennels in this country. Who with half a brain would even think of breeding from a pet quality GSD?
I adore my Ursa who is a rottie X Newfoundland. He is not only handsome, but is also one of the nicest natured dogs I have ever owned. All who meet him fall in love with him. I had people ask me to use him at stud on various bitches. To save them being offended when I refused, I had him neutered. I could have made a lot of money out of stud fees though, but the world doesn't need more rottie crosses.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Since you don't seem to be aware that approximately 10,000 GSD got killed in shelters last year, I thought I'd point out the folly of breeding a little from one of the most common breeds in rescue kennels in this country. Who with half a brain would even think of breeding from a pet quality GSD?
> I adore my Ursa who is a rottie X Newfoundland. He is not only handsome, but is also one of the nicest natured dogs I have ever owned. All who meet him fall in love with him. I had people ask me to use him at stud on various bitches. To save them being offended when I refused, I had him neutered. I could have made a lot of money out of stud fees though, but the world doesn't need more rottie crosses.


 that's why i said it's somthing i have to think about. to be fair im leaning against the idear


----------



## Chelsea_88 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would always recommend Labradors due to them been an exellent and a very very easy dog to train but im biased:no1:, i have just got a chocolate lab for £500 exellent pedigree, hip and eye scored :2thumb:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Chelsea_88 said:


> I would always recommend Labradors due to them been an exellent and a very very easy dog to train but im biased:no1:, i have just got a chocolate lab for £500 exellent pedigree, hip and eye scored :2thumb:


i agree and i dissagree...aslong as they are trained they are very good dogs...

my mates chocolate lab is a c:censor:ck he is 11 months old he acts like a puppy but he is as big as a bear and never gives up on anything...tbh i HATE the blooming thing, the only labs i like a old labs that sit infront of a fire...the sort of dog you would have in a china shop.


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

i've known friends who bred their GSD's, both the parents were rescued, and the puppies are all faultless. bearing in mind i personally play with 3 of them on a daily basis, and i don't even own them.
beautiful temperaments, well behaved (to a certain extent - but they are still youngsters) 

totally agree on the labrador front though, if u want a walkin growling fridge raider, feel free to buy one!! they're greedy and vicious, for no good reason. i'd rather take my chances with a GTP than a lab.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aliconda said:


> i've known friends who bred their GSD's, both the parents were rescued, and the puppies are all faultless. bearing in mind i personally play with 3 of them on a daily basis, and i don't even own them.
> beautiful temperaments, well behaved (to a certain extent - but they are still youngsters)
> 
> totally agree on the labrador front though, if u want a walkin growling fridge raider, feel free to buy one!! they're greedy and vicious, for no good reason. i'd rather take my chances with a GTP than a lab.



Surely rescue dogs are neutered before they leave the rescue and I know they go on an adoption form whichstates that they must not be bred from if they were too young to be neutered, and that they must be neutered ASAP? I'm betting that neither parents were hip or elbow scored either. I think it's immoral for someone to adopt a rescue dog and breed from it. That's just not right.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd love to get a British Bulldog...anyone know a reputable breeder?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

aliconda said:


> totally agree on the labrador front though, if u want a walkin growling fridge raider, feel free to buy one!! they're greedy and vicious, for no good reason. i'd rather take my chances with a GTP than a lab.


Oooh yay yet another ignorant person who has only ever seen an obese, never-been-walked-or-trained Labrador. Yes, they can growl - as do all dogs. Usually from fear because they are hardly ever walked or socialized! Yes, they do raid fridges when given the oppurtunity, just like all other dog breeds. And yes, they do walk. :whistling2: 
It would take me all day to type out the pro's to Labradors, and they are hardly one of my favourite breeds anyway!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i got my staffy for £200 and she was wormed and fully vet checked and she didnt come with papers but as i dont plan to breed her i didnt feel it was necessary people go on about paper like its a must but its not im glad i got my staffy she is a great dog


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Surely rescue dogs are neutered before they leave the rescue and I know they go on an adoption form whichstates that they must not be bred from if they were too young to be neutered, and that they must be neutered ASAP? I'm betting that neither parents were hip or elbow scored either. I think it's immoral for someone to adopt a rescue dog and breed from it. That's just not right.


Completely agree. I imagine the poster said rescue when they meant bought out of the freeads/similar private sale. They said "rescued" rather than "rescues" which suggested that to me. Some people are desperate to call something a rescue when it's not. If they were genuinely taken out of a deplorable situation (as the word rescue would denote) then used for breeding with no consideration, that's not rescue, it's out of the frying pan of neglect into the fire of backyard breeding.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oooh yay yet another ignorant person who has only ever seen an obese, never-been-walked-or-trained Labrador. Yes, they can growl - as do all dogs. Usually from fear because they are hardly ever walked or socialized! Yes, they do raid fridges when given the oppurtunity, just like all other dog breeds. And yes, they do walk. :whistling2:
> It would take me all day to type out the pro's to Labradors, and they are hardly one of my favourite breeds anyway!


Agreed. If labs are so bad why are there one of the most popular guide dogs for the blind, and popular working dogs as well? Try looking at a dog trained for the blind and you will find that no amount of tasty treats will get that dog to leave it's duty, it can be done it's just people don't want to put the effort in. Put a bit of effort in and they are fantastic dogs but if someone lets their dog go they'll have a fat, untrained dog regardless of what the breed is.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> people go on about paper like its a must but its not im glad i got my staffy she is a great dog


Agreed. :gasp: :lol2:


----------

